# Does polyhydramnios (excess water) always mean early delivery???



## Indian Maa

Have you had any experience? Please share....

(sorry, i am from second sem... Just thought i will get more response here...)


----------



## feather

Hi,

I have no idea, but am currently 34 weeks with excess water and feel like I will pop any day!!!! I'm seeing consultant on Thursday and am going to push for a 37-week c-section as I can barely move due to the weight and pain in my hips. 

The docs have told me I'm at higher risk of prem labour and waters going preterm, but I do know it can all change and water could decide to reduce again instead of keep increasing (I keep fingers crossed every day for that to happen!)

Have you got excess water now? How much does it measure? 

xxxx


----------



## Kerrie-x

I had excess fluid at 25 weeks... By 29 weeks it was back to normal, I'm now 35 weeks and fluid levels are normal still x


----------



## Indian Maa

Thanks to both of you for replying.....

Feather, i have excess water found at 21 weeks anomaly scan.... The measurements were AFI 19.6cm and largest pocket 7.6 cm.... Dr mentioned its little toomuch...askedvto check sugar levels, whichncame back normal.... but she put me on strict diet,.. No rice, potato, flour, sugar....yesterday at 24 weeks scan she mentioned that the water levels have gone way too much high... She did not give measurements but sweared that i will have sugar... I am going to check it tomorrow... I somehow dont think its sugar...
I have questions for you, whats your measurements, i do not see normal water levels measuremnts in google too...l is the early c-session due to water? I pray and wish your water levels comes to normal....hugs

Kerrie, its so reassuring that at times water level goes back to normal too...i am looking forward to it...wishes and hugs to you


----------



## feather

Oh gosh, I would be overjoyed at a measurement under 20cm!! 

My measurements have ranged between 25.6cm and 30.4cm. I was told the normal range is 5cm-25cm. Between 25 and 30 is classed as mild polyhydramnios, 30-35 is moderate and above 35 is severe. I've just popped over the edge into moderate now, which makes me more worried. Other people I've spoken to have said doctors won't intervene with treatment until your levels go above 40cm!!!

My levels have fluctuated a bit, not always gone higher with each measurement, so I always hope I'll get a scan where the levels are back in the mild or normal range. I have scans every 2 weeks to check up on baby and fluid. Baby is doing just fine, a little on the large side but still within normal range. I see my doctor on Thursday and will be asking for my c-section date to be set so that I know how long I've got to wait! (I'm having a section due to other factors, nothing to do with the polyhydramnios- I've had 2 sections plus surgery for endometriosis, so I have too much scar tissue to risk natural birth).

I have a bit of a history of waters going early, even without polyhydramnios, which is what I find scary about the whole thing. Am sure I will go pop any day!

Best wishes
x


----------



## Indian Maa

feather said:


> Oh gosh, I would be overjoyed at a measurement under 20cm!!
> 
> My measurements have ranged between 25.6cm and 30.4cm. I was told the normal range is 5cm-25cm. Between 25 and 30 is classed as mild polyhydramnios, 30-35 is moderate and above 35 is severe. I've just popped over the edge into moderate now, which makes me more worried. Other people I've spoken to have said doctors won't intervene with treatment until your levels go above 40cm!!!
> 
> My levels have fluctuated a bit, not always gone higher with each measurement, so I always hope I'll get a scan where the levels are back in the mild or normal range. I have scans every 2 weeks to check up on baby and fluid. Baby is doing just fine, a little on the large side but still within normal range. I see my doctor on Thursday and will be asking for my c-section date to be set so that I know how long I've got to wait! (I'm having a section due to other factors, nothing to do with the polyhydramnios- I've had 2 sections plus surgery for endometriosis, so I have too much scar tissue to risk natural birth).
> 
> I have a bit of a history of waters going early, even without polyhydramnios, which is what I find scary about the whole thing. Am sure I will go pop any day!
> 
> Best wishes
> x

I was 19.6 at 21 weeks... I think it much abive that by now, 24 weeks.... Guess above 25cm....

Doesnt the AFI increase 1cm each per week till 32 weeks? Thats what scares me the most... I read it somewhere... I am seeing a fetal medicine expert, may be she is too concerned with this levels.... Yesterday i thought i could not even turn in the bed, gosh i dont know how will i manage when the baby bacomes a little big....

Good that it doesnt vary radically in your case.... Sending lots of luck and love ur way...lets hope the water levels come down soon... I read somewhere that after 35 weeks it surely does go low....


----------



## the why bird

I have this too, didn't show up until I was 33 weeks when I had a scan to check the placenta position. I don't know my numbers as it was never given to me. I've made it to 36 weeks so even if I do go early now baby's chances are excellent so they won't attempt to stop labour if it starts. The bigger concern is that if the waters go before baby is engaged they may go with a gush and the cord could come down in front of baby's head which can be dangerous.

I tested negative for gestational diabetes as well as the various infections they checked for, so it seems like it's just one of those things for me. My fundal height is about 8 weeks bigger than it should be as a result - I am very large and uncomfortable - but just trying to look at it that every day she stays in there is a bonus for her. I haven't had any of the warning signs for labour so I'm looking good for making it to full term.


----------



## feather

why bird- the whole cord prolapse thing is what scares me, as I've never gone into labour before waters going, so I imagine it would be the same again. Baby is transverse which makes it very dangerous too... One doctor has said the risk of delivering before 39 weeks is greater than the risks of waters going early, but another has said the exact opposite! I have asked to be allowed to discuss it with my actual consultant, as she knows my history and will give me a more sensible opinion...

I have no idea what my fundal height measurements are as I've not seen a community midwife this pregnancy, only consultants every 2-3 weeks due to obstetric history. Only know my AFIs! I certainly feel huge and am definitely larger at 34 weeks than I was at 41 weeks with my daughter! Am just trying to rest as much as possible, get to 37 weeks and hope they will deliver asap after that. 

On a positive note, looking at some different baby forums, there was a lady who had an AFI of 52cm for most of the 3rd trimester and managed to get to full term and have a healthy baby! Hope for us all!


----------



## feather

Update-

Section booked for when I am 38+6 weeks, but I have to go into hospital as an inpatient from 35+6 weeks... AFI over 30 plus transverse lie of baby is a potentially dangerous combination if waters go pop, so they want me in hospital and available to go for immediate delivery/treatment. 

Scared but at least we have a plan of action.


----------



## LaRockera

Hey hon, I don't know much about excess amniotic fluid, but I know that normal AFI levels are between 5-25, with the 'normal' side of 'normal, between 8-18. In any case, your fluid will build up until a certain point and then will start to decrease. Seeing that you're not even above the normal range, I don't think you'll go to preterm labour, although it is a good idea to cut down on sugar intake.

There may be more information on the gestational complications section, go and see if there are any topics on polyhydramnios.


----------



## Indian Maa

LaRockera said:


> Hey hon, I don't know much about excess amniotic fluid, but I know that normal AFI levels are between 5-25, with the 'normal' side of 'normal, between 8-18. In any case, your fluid will build up until a certain point and then will start to decrease. Seeing that you're not even above the normal range, I don't think you'll go to preterm labour, although it is a good idea to cut down on sugar intake.
> 
> There may be more information on the gestational complications section, go and see if there are any topics on polyhydramnios.

Good luck...Its good to be under observation.....


----------



## Indian Maa

LaRockera said:


> Hey hon, I don't know much about excess amniotic fluid, but I know that normal AFI levels are between 5-25, with the 'normal' side of 'normal, between 8-18. In any case, your fluid will build up until a certain point and then will start to decrease. Seeing that you're not even above the normal range, I don't think you'll go to preterm labour, although it is a good idea to cut down on sugar intake.
> 
> There may be more information on the gestational complications section, go and see if there are any topics on polyhydramnios.

Hey la, by 24 weeks i am already over 25... Just hoping that it will come down later... Very scared of a preterm delivery... In fact i will get maternity leave 2 weeks prior to the due date only.... I see a lot of posts about poly, but nobody discussess the measurements.....

My main qstn was if it increases 1 cm per week till 32 weeks... Noh? I will pop out then....


----------



## feather

Hi again,

I haven't heard about fluid increasing 1cm per week, just that it can go up and down. Mine was 25.6cm at 28 weeks, 27.8cm at 30 weeks, 26.5cm at 32 weeks then 30.8cm at 34 weeks! Another scan booked for 36 weeks, which is when I will be kept in unless baby has turned head down and fluid back within normal levels.... 

By the way, the big risk for me is the position of baby- if you have high fluid levels but baby is in a normal head-down position, the risk isn't anywhere near as high. 

xx


----------



## Indian Maa

feather said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I haven't heard about fluid increasing 1cm per week, just that it can go up and down. Mine was 25.6cm at 28 weeks, 27.8cm at 30 weeks, 26.5cm at 32 weeks then 30.8cm at 34 weeks! Another scan booked for 36 weeks, which is when I will be kept in unless baby has turned head down and fluid back within normal levels....
> 
> By the way, the big risk for me is the position of baby- if you have high fluid levels but baby is in a normal head-down position, the risk isn't anywhere near as high.
> 
> xx

I just dont remember exactly... But this is a link 
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110514061204AA6RXiN

I am panic coz we dont know the reason for extra water....no GD.... Repeated the test today too.. Will get results tomorrow....

I see that in your case it dint have a clear pattern.... 

Btw, i read many times about baby changing position after 35 weeks too... Wishing you and baby a safe time ahead.., thank u for being helpful...


----------



## feather

Indian Maa said:


> feather said:
> 
> 
> Hi again,
> 
> I haven't heard about fluid increasing 1cm per week, just that it can go up and down. Mine was 25.6cm at 28 weeks, 27.8cm at 30 weeks, 26.5cm at 32 weeks then 30.8cm at 34 weeks! Another scan booked for 36 weeks, which is when I will be kept in unless baby has turned head down and fluid back within normal levels....
> 
> By the way, the big risk for me is the position of baby- if you have high fluid levels but baby is in a normal head-down position, the risk isn't anywhere near as high.
> 
> xx
> 
> I just dont remember exactly... But this is a link
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110514061204AA6RXiN
> 
> I am panic coz we dont know the reason for extra water....no GD.... Repeated the test today too.. Will get results tomorrow....
> 
> I see that in your case it dint have a clear pattern....
> 
> Btw, i read many times about baby changing position after 35 weeks too... Wishing you and baby a safe time ahead.., thank u for being helpful...Click to expand...

I think the 1cm increase per week is to do with the size of your bump- have you been measured externally from pubic bone to top of uterus? This measurement in cm's is basically the same as how many weeks pregnant you are. I've not had it done because I'm always just being scanned, so I have no idea if my external bump measurement is equal to my weeks. I think probably not!! I think I would be measuring many weeks ahead. 

With AFI, I think it should be pretty much the same through the 3rd tri, getting slightly less towards the end. 

I have no explanation yet for my polyhydramnios either, but am hoping it's just one of those unexplained things. All tests appear to be clear, but we won't know for certain until baby is here and can be checked over. 

It's very uncomfortable now with an AFI over 30 and a baby over 6lbs in weight!!!!


----------



## Indian Maa

feather said:


> Indian Maa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feather said:
> 
> 
> Hi again,
> 
> I haven't heard about fluid increasing 1cm per week, just that it can go up and down. Mine was 25.6cm at 28 weeks, 27.8cm at 30 weeks, 26.5cm at 32 weeks then 30.8cm at 34 weeks! Another scan booked for 36 weeks, which is when I will be kept in unless baby has turned head down and fluid back within normal levels....
> 
> By the way, the big risk for me is the position of baby- if you have high fluid levels but baby is in a normal head-down position, the risk isn't anywhere near as high.
> 
> xx
> 
> I just dont remember exactly... But this is a link
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110514061204AA6RXiN
> 
> I am panic coz we dont know the reason for extra water....no GD.... Repeated the test today too.. Will get results tomorrow....
> 
> I see that in your case it dint have a clear pattern....
> 
> Btw, i read many times about baby changing position after 35 weeks too... Wishing you and baby a safe time ahead.., thank u for being helpful...Click to expand...
> 
> I think the 1cm increase per week is to do with the size of your bump- have you been measured externally from pubic bone to top of uterus? This measurement in cm's is basically the same as how many weeks pregnant you are. I've not had it done because I'm always just being scanned, so I have no idea if my external bump measurement is equal to my weeks. I think probably not!! I think I would be measuring many weeks ahead.
> 
> With AFI, I think it should be pretty much the same through the 3rd tri, getting slightly less towards the end.
> 
> I have no explanation yet for my polyhydramnios either, but am hoping it's just one of those unexplained things. All tests appear to be clear, but we won't know for certain until baby is here and can be checked over.
> 
> It's very uncomfortable now with an AFI over 30 and a baby over 6lbs in weight!!!!Click to expand...

Oh, is it relating to fundal height? Never knew.... I will enter third sem in 1.5 weeks.... Just praying that the levels do not increase further...

Even i am never checked externally,... I guess i will measure more than 25 too...
I always get scan done...

Today my glucose challange test results came... Its just 75... Very normal
I dont know what on earth is causing me this poly? May be something unexplainable like yours....

Unexplained poly, do not end up with problems with the baby... Both me and my husband are the living proof... Both our mothers had severe poly.. Both of us were big babies....thats it....

The strict diet is causing me more constipation troubles? I am doubtful about ths factor...do we really need to control diet when its not glucose levels which causes poly? Will diet control help to reduce water? 

I can understand your trouble with growing baby and that big AFI.... I wish i could help you in someway other than wishing well... Take care....


----------



## babyrobyn

Hi, 
My first ever post on here so hoping i do this correctly!
I have read all of your concerns over having Poly and I just wanted to share my story and hopefully give you all some confidence and encouragement.

I went for a private 4D scan at 26 weeks and the sonographer advised me that I had too much water, not to panic but to immediately contact my midwife and read out the report numbers. AFI was 33cm but I had no idea what this meant until i got home and googled it....silly me, I spent the rest of the day in floods of tears and booked into see midwife the following morning, who sent me straight to maternity scan and once there I had the pleasure of one sonographer turning white, dashing out of the room to get her manager...who then dashed out the room to get a doctor...who then also got a consultant to come in and marvel at my waters- in 24 hours the AFI had increased to 37cm! Needless to say both myself and my hubby were a little overwhelmed and the 45 min wait after the scan to see the consultant was agonising. We were told every horror story/eventuality/risk and I was 'taught' how to get on the floor with my bum in the air if my waters break. I was told in no uncertain terms that my baby would be born very soon and would most probably have some congenital abnormalities....We went home in silence and it took a few days before we could actually discuss anything. My son was 10lb 2oz 10 years ago so the fact my bump measured a few weeks ahead meant very little but over the next few weeks (with weekly scans showing the fluid going up and up- as it would in a normal pregnancy) my bump became huuuuge! At 32 weeks I measured 46 weeks on fundal height and was hosptialised as contractions were quite strong and baby was able to float/swim so was dangerous. They pumped me with steroids and I was allowed home at 34 weeks....'safe' zone if baby arrived. 

At a scan at 35 weeks the water was at the very top level of normal...if she did a wee just before that scan it would have tipped it over but we celebrated the 'normal' and went home. 36 and 37 week scan...also top level of normal and c-section booked for 38 weeks (tinker was breech!).....38 week scan just before section was due...head down, fully engaged and on an internal 2cm dilated with a big but not abnormally huge baby waiting to arrive. I requested to be allowed another week as I wanted a natural delivery ideally.....29th December was booked for induction...call on 28th that the hospital were too busy and could I wait until 4th Jan....you bet I could! (I am still massive- my fundal height is 49cm but at one stage it was 52cm and my AFI got as high as 44cm.....last week my AFI was 23cm- it drops at the end in normal pregnancies too)

So basically as I write this now, I am being induced tomorrow having made it to 40 weeks with a serious case of Polyhydramnios and fingers (very) tightly crossed my litte girly is absolutely fine and all the warnings and terrifying info we were given was purely precautionary. Bed rest and a whole heap of self belief is what got me through...at times I could hardly breath due to the weight of my tum...I am normally a size 10 and I'm 5'10'' so to be so massive has been hard! 

Good luck ladies and I hope that you can look back and have a good story to tell, I feel very blessed to be able to be so positive now, it is a scary scary complication and I hope I have not belittled it...just wanted to share something that would have helped me 15 weeks ago! 

Heather xxxx


----------



## Indian Maa

babyrobyn said:


> Hi,
> My first ever post on here so hoping i do this correctly!
> I have read all of your concerns over having Poly and I just wanted to share my story and hopefully give you all some confidence and...........
> 
> Heather xxxx

dear heather, thanks a lot for posting a reply here.... It was so kind of you to share this with us.... Its really a wonderful story and i wish you and baby a safe and healthy delivery tomorrow... I am sure the baby will be perfectly alright.... Its so nice to see you with a lot of confidence despite of going through these scary moments...i just realise how simple are my problems perse.... I am a little over normal and too worried.... Thanks again for reassuring us..... Thanks for your first post nicely drafted and posted....Please keep us posted about your delivery and baby too....hugs


----------



## feather

Latest on me- I'm having baby in 5 days time via c-section at 37+3!!!!

AFI was 31.8 a week ago, baby still transverse, so they kept me in hospital as I have a history of waters going early. Consultant has looked at all the scans and general growth, etc, and decided its time to think about getting baby out! I'm thrilled- would so much rather have a planned and controlled delivery than an emergency section with the possibility of extra complications. 

Fingers crossed I could be heading home with a healthy babe in arms this time next week...

Any more news on your fluid levels, etc, Indian Maa?

xxxxxx


----------



## BrittneyMom

I had this with my last pregnancy. My fluid levels were high at my 20w scan and by the time I saw the perinatologist at 32w my levels were up to 36% and increased even further to 41% (the 2 diff drs said maybe just a fluke for the difference and they measured a diff area/way etc). They were going to do a amnio at 36-4 to remove some fluid but never got to b/c my water broke at 36w 1d. Why they wouldnt just induce me still baffles me to this day. 

They said my fluid levels probably had a big thing to do with the early delivery as well as the pre term labor at 29w and 33w. 

Also when my water broke it kept stopping. The dr said this is normal for any delivey but the babies head kept clogging the area and i'd just has a small gush than stream that followed me than when the baby would move another gush than the dripping stream and that lasted for about 2 hrs and I finally had a huge gush.


----------



## Indian Maa

feather said:


> Latest on me- I'm having baby in 5 days time via c-section at 37+3!!!!
> 
> AFI was 31.8 a week ago, baby still transverse, so they kept me in hospital as I have a history of waters going early. Consultant has looked at all the scans and general growth, etc, and decided its time to think about getting baby out! I'm thrilled- would so much rather have a planned and controlled delivery than an emergency section with the possibility of extra complications.
> 
> Fingers crossed I could be heading home with a healthy babe in arms this time next week...
> 
> Any more news on your fluid levels, etc, Indian Maa?
> 
> xxxxxx

Hi thats really a great news.. You gonna have a safe time getting away with the water and hugging away your healthy kiddo...,good that you are under observation. Also AFI 31 seem to be good or ok... happy for you... Please drop a line next week.. Hugs....

Mine, i never had a scan after 25 weeks.... The OB was a high risk specialist.... At 27 weeks, she gave me the last shot of P17 and said that the baby is viable if born now and she referred my case to a regular OB... She gave me vaccination and checked babys heart beat with a dopler...thats it.... So no more regular scans....... I am not very happy with the newcsituation....next appointment at 30 weeks in three weeks,.. I think i will demand a scan then... I have a slightly dilated cervix too from 14 weeks... I think its safe to check....right now, i am working but taking it easy...Just trusting my body, though a little tensed.... I am sure i still have extra water, coz i am not at ease... 

Woshing you and baby a safe delivery...take care and keep me posted...


----------



## Indian Maa

BrittneyMom said:


> I had this with my last pregnancy. My fluid levels were high at my 20w scan and by the time I saw the perinatologist at 32w my levels were up to 36% and increased even further to 41% (the 2 diff drs said maybe just a fluke for the difference and they measured a diff area/way etc). They were going to do a amnio at 36-4 to remove some fluid but never got to b/c my water broke at 36w 1d. Why they wouldnt just induce me still baffles me to this day.
> 
> They said my fluid levels probably had a big thing to do with the early delivery as well as the pre term labor at 29w and 33w.
> 
> Also when my water broke it kept stopping. The dr said this is normal for any delivey but the babies head kept clogging the area and i'd just has a small gush than stream that followed me than when the baby would move another gush than the dripping stream and that lasted for about 2 hrs and I finally had a huge gush.

Hi, thank you for sharing this.... I cnt express how much i wish and pray for a fullterm baby.... Yes, for many it happend that babies go preterm due to extra water.... I am controlling my diet though no GD.... Hope it comes down by next scan which mostly will be in 3 weeks.... Thanks again....


----------



## feather

Hi all,

Well, she's here!! On Monday afternoon, our little girl was born! My section went well, very calm and planned. LOADS of fluid, I think they said between 2 and 3 litres of the stuff. She needed resuscitation at birth due to the section being before 39 weeks, but it was literally 10 seconds with an oxygen mask, nothing more. Then a beautiful big gurgly cry to clear everything else! She was taken down to SCBU to have a naso-gastric tube inserted to look at her insides, check for blockages, but all clear!! 

The only slight issues we have had are consistent with an elective section at 37 weeks rather than the polyhydramnios- and it literally is just her having a slightly gurgly cry initially as it takes a day or two to clear all the mucus from their chest if they don't go through labour. And that is a very, very minor issue! 

I am convinced that if they hadn't delivered her on Monday I would have gone into labour by now- during the final 24 hours I was having lots and lots of tightenings, some getting painful. If I hadn't needed a section, and baby had been head down, that wouldn't have been a problem! But I was very relieved to get down to theatre... I have no idea what my final AFI reading was as it wasn't measured again after I was admitted to hospital. But it seems there was no obvious reason for my excess water, just one of those things.

Even though I only had a section 3 days ago, I feel physically good after the discomfort of a polyhydramnios pregnancy!!!!! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indian Maa

Hi feather, 

Thanks for updating us..... Nice to know that your girlie out and well without complications and you too are doing well... Have fun ... Enjoy motherhood, god bless..

I did not have it measured again after 25 weeks.... Will have a scan in 7 days or so.... But i am waiting for the delivery,,.. I know many more weeks are left... Still......

I have now spd... May be coz of additional water and weight, its getting bad, day by day.... Started using a belt... But doesnt seem to be helping.... I am working as welll... So life is not fun anymore .... :)

Take care... Sending lots of love you way....


----------

